# Sharks again



## petanquedon

I found this article

http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/magazine/70/bull.htm

an interesting and perhaps scary read.

Is it fair to assume that polyethylene is not as tough as Kevlar?


----------



## L3GACY

I'd say that it would probably be easier to prenetrate a plastic hull but the carbon kevlar hulls aren't all that thick (at least the only one I've seen in person wasn't) so that could play a roll. At the end of the day I don't think it matters what you paddle, you definitely don't want to have holes put in your hull.


----------



## redman

I think a hole in your hull is the least of your worries with a half tonne shark taking a few nibbles out of it........


----------



## DGax65

I've seen a number of reports of shark attacks on surf skis. In many of the cases the ski suffered major damage.








Fiberglass and Kevlar are strong, but somewhat brittle. Surf skis and sea kayaks tend to be narrow, so the sharks can really get a good bite on them. 
Results: CRUNCH









Polyethylene might not be as "strong" as Kevlar, but it it will yield quite a bit before it fails. There have been two great white attacks on kayaks in California in the last year. In both instances, the kayak was damaged, but remained afloat. In this attack, the yakker was able to pedal in under his own power.
















SOT kayaks are generally wider that sea kayaks and skis. I think this also makes it more difficult for a shark to get a good bite.

Either way, it really shouldn't be a concern. Millions of yakkers hit the water every year and only one or two will have a serious encounter with a shark.


----------



## L3GACY

Thanks Doug, makes sense.


----------



## fishydude

DGax65 you said pedal in :shock: ....was this an Outback? :shock: .....Did I manage to buy a shark proof yak? :shock: ...lol....Please leave me at least ten minutes of woohoo time before posting the bad news...lol.

I notice the red ones are copping a flogging  :lol: .


----------



## DGax65

Dude
I wouldn't be overly concerned. The law of averages is on your side. Millions of people use kayaks every year, but how often do you hear of an attack. I only recall seeing reports of two attacks this year. Those are pretty good odds in your favor. You stand a better chance of having a car wreck on your way to the launch.

Every time there is a shark attack, people want to dissect every little detail and draw conclusions from very limited evidence. After that attack in Central California I saw plenty of rather crazy pronouncements about risks associated with kayaks. One common thread was that the motion of the Mirage Drive fins mimicked that of seal flippers. Others argued that red was the undisputed "color of death." All this based on ONE attack on one kayak. It all makes for exciting internet fodder, but, in reality, it is utter BS. 
Sharks are very efficient predators. Some are extremely large and powerful. If sharks had any interest in eating humans or their kayaks you wouldn't be able to get past the first line of breakers. Every summer on Discovery Shark Week we would see endless videos of helpless kayakers desperately trying to paddle out to deep water, only to get blown out of the water by monster white pointers. 
In actuality, great whites probably cruise by dozens of oblivious yakkers every day. The sharks might pass close to investigate and then move on. All the while, the yakker paddles along in happy ignorance. Once or twice a year a hungry great white will make a reactionary or investigative bite on a kayak. In most cases that's where it ends. A hit, a bite, maybe a little thrashing around and then they lose interest and swim away. Surfers die in this type of attack. Usually they are not consumed by the shark; they just die from the initial hit. If anything, the yak provides you with a measure of protection. Almost every reported attack on a yak or ski has been on the hull. That initial hit that kills surfers is often just a scary bump for a yakker. 
The moral of this story: you can't draw valid conclusions based on minimal evidence. Yak and be happy. Don't worry about sharks. There are more dangerous things to fear; like those terrible drop bears. I've heard about how vicious they are. I saw on the internet that wearing a yellow hat will cause a drop bear to attack. They are definitely attracted to yellow. ;-)


----------



## L3GACY

I completely disagree Doug.

It is a fact that white pointers attack people with facial hair. See photographic evidence above. If you want to reduce your risk of attack make sure you shave before you head out!


----------



## DGax65

NO! NO! NO! YOU'VE GOT IT ALL WRONG!!!!!!!!! The facial hair connection is incidental. Just because that guy back in 1952 had a beard doesn't mean that white sharks target facial hair. The trigger for this attack was DEFINITELY the black rash guard. Notice that both attack victims were wearing BLACK. Black is the new yum yum yellow. White pointers see the black clad paddler on top of the yak and they think that it is a seal, sunning itself on a buoy. Wearing a black rashie is like ringing the dinner bell. I got rid of all my black paddle clothing and have bought light blue rashies. We all know that a great white's eyes don't respond well to the light blue portion of the visible spectrum. You'll be totally safe if you stick with light blue paddle wear.

This is what my new paddle gear looks like:


----------



## fishydude

I'm having a bad day now  ...lol. I wear black  ....black wetsuit over black t'shirt and shark skin and even black under durps  . I drive a seal flippered Hobie in the death colour :shock:  and I have not only facial hair but am hairier than most household pets :shock: ......I'm shark fodder for sure  ....well , unless I get knocked off my bike on the way to the beach :shock: ...lol.

There's only one thing for it I'm afraid.

Drink lots and fish lots and go out and hope I stink like a sweaty drunk fish corpse that no one ,not even a shark, would want to eat. :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-) 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## petanquedon

L3GACY said:


> I completely disagree Doug.
> 
> It is a fact that white pointers attack people with facial hair. See photographic evidence above. If you want to reduce your risk of attack make sure you shave before you head out!


So if I come home with a Brazilian can I just tell the wife I am being extra careful?

After all hair is hair.

I wonder if it hurts less than a shark attack.


----------



## DGax65

petanquedon said:


> So if I come home with a Brazilian can I just tell the wife I am being extra careful?
> 
> After all hair is hair.
> 
> I wonder if it hurts less than a shark attack.


I think I'd rather have a chunk of my leg chewed off than get a Brazilian. Check out the facial expressions at about 2:30 :shock: :lol:


----------



## L3GACY

That's a classic Doug. I'll definitely take my chances with the toothies.

I love the friend translating for the poor girl in the chair.

"she wants to know if it will hurt?"

"Oh yeah, it will probably hurt like hell"

Then translating back to her friend

"It's completely painless"

"That's a relief"

Still laughing.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## craig51063

That video is fake .........

beleive me i know ....... when ever i go and get my brazilian they use a wipersnipper ............ :shock: :shock:


----------



## craig51063

That video is fake .........

beleive me i know ....... when ever i go and get my brazilian they use a wipersnipper ............ :shock: :shock:


----------



## mark5fish

The sharks wont turn me off heading out.


----------

